# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  رسائل الدكتوراه والماجستير في القانون الجنائي  من الجامعات المصرية مرتبة بحسب السنوات

## امل

* قائمة برسائل الدكتوراه , والماجستير التي نوقشت في الجامعات المصرية*

* في مجال*

* القانون الجنائي* 

*مرتبة بحسب تاريخ مناقشتها* 

*اضغط هنا للتحميل*

----------


## mansour

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## abou sweid

ارجو ألمساعدة في ايجاد عنوان جديد لاعداد رسالة الدكتورة في ألقانون الجنائي أللبناني

----------


## مراد

ضهر الكاتالوق به الكوداج اى تعدر قراءته فما هو الحل شكرا على المججججججههود

----------


## شريف حمزاوى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## محمد الملا

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد الجبار مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق واتمنى لوكان بالامكان الافادة عن كيفية الحصول على اي رسالة منها للاطلاع عليها والاستفادة منها 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

أخى أبو سويد 
بعد التحية 
اقترح عليك عمل رسالة فى المحكمة الجنائية الدولية مع ربطها بالمحكمة الجنائية التى شكلت للمرحوم رفيق الحريرى
تحياتى 
دكتور / محمد لطفى

----------


## hat76

[gdwl][glow1=993333]جزاك الله خيرا[/glow1][/gdwl]

----------


## كريم ابو السعود

جهد يستحق التقدير والثناء ولكن برجاء اكمال هذا الجهد بمعاونتى بأقتراح موضوع فى القانون الجنائى المصرى للحصول على رسالة دكتوراة فى هذا المجال  وشاكر لكم حسن تعاونكم

----------


## yafouda

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## المستشارمدحت

الله يبارك فيكم 
شكرا جدا

----------


## الوميض

السلام عليكم اقترح هذة العناوين ان لم يكن مكتوبا فيهاعندكم وهي 1-قرينة البراءة 2-التأمينات الجزائية 3-الوسائل الحديثة في الاثبات الجنائي .مع تمنياتي لك بالموفقية اخوك الوميض ماجستير قانون جنائي

----------


## الوميض

السلام عليكم اقترح هذة العناوين ان لم يكن مكتوبا فيهاعندكم وهي 1-قرينة البراءة 2-التأمينات الجزائية 3-الوسائل الحديثة في الاثبات الجنائي .مع تمنياتي لك بالموفقية اخوك الوميض ماجستير قانون جنائي

----------


## nassma-alg

مشكورين على المجهود 
وان شاء اله في ميزان حسناتكم
 لكن الكاتالوج لم استطع قراءاته
مثل السابق 
هل يمكن انزال واحد صحيح
الموضوع مهم جدا 
نرجوا المساعدة من فضلكم

----------


## nassma-alg

السلام عليكم 
نرجوا منك ياامل واملنا فيكي كبير 
اعادة انزال الكاتالوج صحيح لاستطيع قراءته 
والموضوع هام جدا بالنسبة الي واحتاجه
نرجوا الاهتمال والرد
 والف تحية منا اليكم 
وبارك الله في مجهوداتكم 
في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله

----------


## يوسف احمد

السلام عليكم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## hgrvl

*اريد  عمل رسالة دكتوراه فى قانون الطفل  بين التشريع النظري والواقع العملى فارجوا المساعده بالراى وان كان* *الموضوع جيد فارجوا مساعدتى بالمشوره فى الخطه والمراجع*

----------


## hgrvl

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اولا اشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع وانا حاصل على ماجستير فى القانون الخاص والجنائى واتمنى عمل رسالة دكتوراه مفيده وعندي موضوع فى قانون الطفل بين النظريه والتطبيق فارجو المشوره والافاده

----------


## حازم عطاالله

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*مرحبا بك أخي الكريم*
*وندعوا الله لك بالتوفيق والسداد*

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

كل التوفيق للأخ الفاضل بالنجاح.
بالرغم من حداثة الموضوع ، إلا أنه موضوع جيد ويحتاج إلى جهد خاصة الجانب العملى.

----------


## الحاسم

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك ورعاك

----------


## متأمل خير

بارك الله لك ووفقك الى كل خير

----------


## tafty

shkraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan

----------


## الدكتور احمد جهاد الجبوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزيل الشكر  للمجهود الكبير و دمتم للعلم و المعرفة

----------


## خريطة

السلام عليكم. انا محتار بعنوان رسالة الدكتوراة . حيث انوي ان شاء الله بتحضير رسالة الدكتوراة بالحقوق . ولم اتعمق بالنواع الحقوق حيث ان رسالة الماجسير بالادارة العامة . ارجو من اصحاب الاختصاص ارشادي الى اي نوع من انواع الحقوق الايسر والاقرب للادارة.
    وجزاكم الله خيرآ

                اخوكم/محمدصالح.
m_s_z2008@hotmail.com

----------


## فوزية سليمان

ارجو اسماء لرسائل دكتوراة فى القانون الجنائى

----------


## فهد 2

ارجو من سيادتكم تنزيل رسالة الامر الجنائي للاستاذ محمد الصعيدي كيف؟

----------


## العدل عنواني

اريد ابحاث في العفو عن العفوبة ضروري جدا         بكر ة اشتيها وهيا موجودة بليز بليز

----------


## محمد البهي

شكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## أحمد تمام

شكرا على المجهود العظيم

----------


## Mahmoud Saad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أنا متشكر علي هذه الخدمة الجليلة للتسهيل علي المشتركين وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## فوزية سليمان

احيك على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## abdelaati

أريد مساعدة في موضوع مذكرتي الركن المعنوي في الجريمة الارهابية وشكرا

----------


## meslmat

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## هيثم حسن لاشين

ممكن بعد اذن حضراتكم اقنراح موضوع لرسالة دكتوراة في القانون الجنائي وشكرا لحضراتكم

----------


## margoadel

مشكورين اوووووووووووووووي

----------

